# Savic Royal Suite 95 Double



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone used them for rats? It says it can house 7 rats but I was after some reviews on the cage itself and how many rats you keep in it.

Pretty expensive but have fallen in love with it and want 2 !!

The cheapest i've seen for them on the net is £244

Anyone know anywhere cheaper? (even a few pounds)

Or perhaps a similar cage of this size for a little more managable spending?


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

actually it houses 12 comfortably, not 7.

expensive, but pets at home can get it, with 10% new customer discount, it works out like £213 or something daft, check their site 

or an explorer is much cheaper. crapper quality though.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah that's useful to know! Thanks for that 

Was looking into "The tower"

Any thoughts on that? (petworlddirect)


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I've only heard good about those cages, but if they're made by the same company as the explorer, you might want to invest in a metal tray for it. Plus that site doesn't have the best customer services (I know a couple of people who've had cages turn up with bits missing, cracked trays or no holes drilled in the metal for the bolts etc).


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats the cage i want


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

ive got a cage like that for my ferret (check my pics) and i only payed 120! i have the explorer.Ill try find the link now, They are fantastic cages and the doors make life so much easier. The only issues im having is i find the shelves a bit naff! my ferrets to fat so theyre bending when he is on them but i cant see that being an issue for rats.

looking at the picture in yours to this one i think they vary slightly but not by much 

Pet World Direct - Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

man_in_a_box said:


> actually it houses 12 comfortably, not 7.
> 
> expensive, but pets at home can get it, with 10% new customer discount, it works out like £213 or something daft, check their site
> 
> or an explorer is much cheaper. crapper quality though.


 
i dont find it that much "crapper" tbh. Th plastic trays are a nightmare! bacause the corner poop trays dont fit in the corner and i have a fussy fuzz who has to poop directly in the corner so im ordering some rubber mats from a lady on here which makes them uber easy to clean. The doors are slightly loose but just tighten the screws a bit.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

I bought one of these cages from Pets at Home three weeks ago for £239.99 thinking it would be a excellent home for my four rats, but i have had to take it back as my rats kept getting out through the insecure door, no matter how tight i got the screws they still came loose over night and my rats were out every morning, It looks a really nice cage but its not made very well for the amount of money they charge for it.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmm... nice range of responses.
I would certainly not be happy if I bought one and had rats running around, especially with 2 cats in the house.

If I did get one I would probably buy one from a Pets at Home store so I could see it in the flesh first...

Thanks chaps! Keep em coming! xxx


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> Hmm... nice range of responses.
> I would certainly not be happy if I bought one and had rats running around, especially with 2 cats in the house.
> 
> If I did get one I would probably buy one from a Pets at Home store so I could see it in the flesh first...
> ...


Dont think they have them instores ive never seen one, In my local one or the one in York. They are on the website though with free delivery


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeahh had thought that they were rather large to be stocked
Will have to find out if they could order them in specially to a store so I could see, or i'll have to find somewhere that stocks them in the flesh hehe..

Also chaps, Is there much difference between the tower and the explorer?
xxxxx


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

I personally dont find much diffrence, but again others may think diffrently to me. I have a largly over grown ferret hob who loves his new cage the only diffrence i wish i had was the trays in the bottom i noticed on the ones you posted on the exporer has trays that i find crap! so im getting rubber mats haha x


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah cool I see what you mean, are they the same as "the haven" on that thread? Sort of like a parrot cage, drawers on the bottom? xxxx


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

elliottreed said:


> Ah cool I see what you mean, are they the same as "the haven" on that thread? Sort of like a parrot cage, drawers on the bottom? xxxx


 
Im not sure if they slide out but by the looks of it they do. Myne are just placed inside the cage which is fine but theyre about 2cm to small and have a slight raise so his litter tray wont fit neatly into the corner so he pulls it out and then puts his bumto the cage and well as you can imagne just mess! everywhere! 
So im looking at either putting vinyl tiles on the bottom or a large rubber mat.
Its a genrally good cage each to their own and im still adjusting myne as hes so huuge! The shelves are akward but im not sure i have them in right because their diffrent in your picture :s. There are pics of myne up on my profile if you want to get an idea for size as its in a fairly large room and next to a double bed. I would recomend them just for the doors so must easier than those little doors where you have to get your entire body in just re-arrange!!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah thanks hun will go and have a look xxxx


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah it is huge! Im stripping id down tomorrow and re-doing it all as hes settled in now and had made a mess. You want me to take some pictures of the trays nd stuff so you can get a better prespective? Im gutted you posted this after i bought myne as the one you got up the trays in it would be perfect if they did slide out.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah sure hun! that'd be excellent

the haven is small anyway babe, so probably no good for a chunky monkey! it's on petworlddirect holds 2 rats, so not very big at all xxxx


----------



## Ken Oliver (Dec 17, 2011)

*Royal suite trays dont fit !*

Royal Suite 95; Bought one in september - cage itself - brilliant in every way. The trays themselves are a problem . . . the top one in ours ( L shaped one) measures 910 x 615, and is a great fit. The Bottom one is 900 x 600 and has big gaps through which fecal matter can fall through. Complained numerous times to savic and they say the 900 x 600 tray is the right one? Dooooh ! I am being fed a line of bullpuccy here, Asked several times for one the same size and material as the top one and all I have got is three trays - all the wrong size and two in a much cheaper flimsy vacuum formed plastic instead of the substantial injection moulded original. Now december and I have given up and asked to have it returned. If a good fit on the bottom tray is important then dont buy one, if you can live with rat crap coming through the 15mm gap on the long side and 10mm gap on the short side - fill your boots and god help your carpet. :devil::cussing::2wallbang:


----------

